
Ask HN: Is there space for new BI software startups? - fargo
A lot of companies exist in the space, some of them  successful. Most of their market is usually unsatisfied! Is this a technology problem, is it an adoption problem or is there space for new companies?
======
PaulHoule
The question is: why is it people are unsatisfied?

It's generally agreed that 80% of the effort in data projects goes into things
that "data scientists" don't want to do.

It seems like everybody and his sister has products and services that address
the 20% of the work that people want to do, but even if you can automate and
accelerate that work way it can at best have a small impact on the cost and
capabilities of data projects.

That of course means following a "path less followed" and I can just say it is
a lot of work just to educate people that something can be done about it. I am
trying here

[http://ontology2.com/](http://ontology2.com/)

------
o0-0o
I would say yes. The market has been so consolidated that the opportunity
should be horizontal. Most recent firms are specialized.

